# Circuito Combinacional Utilizando Multiplexores y Decodificadores



## iTzVic0 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola Buenas Tardes.... Necesito ayudita con este problema 

Me mandan a hacer esto : 

Manejo de un decodificador BCD 7 segmentos (Binario a Decimal), el cual recibirá por medio de un micro switches los bits correspondientes a los números de 0 al 15 (4 Bits).

Dichos números deben ser representados en un display 7 segmentos. En es display serán representados los números 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 y el resto debe representarse mediante un arreglo de compuertas y multiplexores, los cuales al recibir los números 10,11,12,13,14,15, deberán apagar  el display y encender el punto del mismo. Si el display no cuenta con dicho punto  se podrá emplear un diodo led.


Bueno Yo monte pero solo la parte que represento los numeros del 0 al 9! Mi pregunta es como puedo hacer para mostrar del 10 al 15... Soy nuevo en esto agradesco su ayuda Porfavor


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola iTzVic0

Adjunto una imagen con un circuito ojala te ayude a responder a tu pregunta

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## iTzVic0 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola Mr.Carlos Gracias por responder mi Tema ya habia solucionado solo que no habia leido el enunciado bien! Pensaba que tenia que mostrarse el 10 11 12 13 14 15 en el Display, Algo que es imposible solo tenia que encenderse el Puntito rojo o por medio de un Led! Pero ya todoo solucionado

Gracias!


----------



## osmata (Oct 10, 2009)

caramba amigo me gustaria ver el diagrama que tienes por que yo no he podida resolver ese circuito, eso si es posible


----------



## carmar (Oct 12, 2009)

disculpa pero seria posible que nos mostraras ese montaje por favor...o una idea de como ralizarlo...gracias.....estaria completamente agradecido


----------



## moly (Oct 12, 2009)

Buenas MrCarlos, tengo una duda, si el circuito pide con el montaje de un multiplexor 
74LS151 como seria la simulacion??? ><" atento a su respuesta, gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola moly

El 74LS151 es un 8-Bit Multiplexor. Lo que hace este IC es seleccionar 1 Bit de 8 Que tiene y lo presenta En la salida Z. Para Seleccionarlo se utilizan las entradas de control S0, S1, S3. Tiene otra salida negada de Z.

Con este IC no ne puede Lograr el Fin.

Yo hize un circuito con 2 displays de 7 Seg y 2 decodificadores que cuando la cuenta de los interruptores llega a 10 (0101) en los displays indica 10 con 11 (1101) y asi sicesivamente hasta el 15 (1111).

Este circuito Funciona Pero hay que mejorarlo para no utilizar tantas compuertas Logicas.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## osmata (Oct 13, 2009)

buenas mrcarlos, el lo que desea es que con el multiplexor solo se apage la pantalla y se encienda elpunto decimal del display cuando sea 11,12,13,14,15, lo tengo el circuito pero no consigo como resolver esto.


----------



## iTzVic0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola osmata! Mira ve si lo estas simulando en el circuitmaker Lo que tienes que hacer es llevar la salida Que se llama YN del 151 hacia el ping del display q es el punto rojo! O simplemente de la Salida YN a un Led Que este conectado a la fuente de 5v!


Disculpa por lo que veo eres De La unefa de la seccion A-N ?

Bueno yo soy Javier de los nuevos, Yo lo logre hacer cualquier cosa me avisas!


----------



## elreya (Oct 13, 2009)

mira javier yo hice eso mismo pero lo que secede es que el display me que directamente encendido el punto rojo, me explico si marco un 2 el punto rojo se enciende  si marco un 11 el punto rojo se enciende es decier meta lo que meta se equeda encendido fijo el punto .... que crees que seas??


----------



## osmata (Oct 13, 2009)

no javier no me funciona, gracias


----------



## iTzVic0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahhh Puede ser que esten usando un Display Catodo comun! Bueno no se yo use uno Anodo comun y me funciona pero prueben Con un Led!

Vean esta es una parte de mi simulacion :



Espero les ayude Cualquier cosa avisen...


----------



## elreya (Oct 14, 2009)

iTzVic0  muchaos gracias por tu aporte de que seccion de telecomunicaciones eres yo soy de la B diurno  tu de cual eres ??


----------



## erikvaz (Oct 14, 2009)

ke tal, mi preimera necesidad ojala ke puedan ayudarme, me pidieron que mostrara los numeros de el 01 al 12, pero no tengo ide de como hacerlo no se si con un multiplexor, soy nuevo, oviamente son dos displays y un decoder 
de antemano gracias!
tambien necesito hacer la simulacion.


----------



## iTzVic0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola erikvaz, si efectivamente se utilizan multiplexores displays, y decodificadores. Pero te recomiendo que leeas un poco acerca de Circuitos Combinacionales... Antes de formular tu pregunta!


----------



## elymaestre (Oct 16, 2009)

Edit por Chico3001:

Me tome la libertad de bajar el archivo y subirlo como adjunto al foro, Gracias por tu aporte!!


----------



## erikvaz (Oct 20, 2009)

elymaestre, si es para mi gracias, pero cmo puedo conectar dos display para ke de hasta el digito 12
no solo un display
gracias d nuevo y tbn gracias a itzvico leere lo de circuitos combinacionales 
ok


----------



## elymaestre (Oct 20, 2009)

hola erik, lo mas parecido que tengo es la combinacion de multiplexores y decodificadores que me representan los numeros 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 y el 10,11,12,13,14,15. van hacer representado con el punto decimal del display.

abjunto te dejo imformacion espero que te ayude.

gracias,......

archivos adjuntos

me equivoque de plano. este si


----------



## erikvaz (Oct 22, 2009)

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elymaestre (Oct 22, 2009)

ok esta bien suerte!


----------



## drriv (Abr 22, 2010)

hola q*UE *tal, con respecto a ese contador del 0-12, pueden  hacerlo con el CI 4510, q*UE * es un contador programable bcd ascendente y descendente, te podria contar hasta 99 pero con un arreglo de compuertas harias q*UE * se detenga en 12, aparte del 4510 obviamente t*E *ndrias q*UE * usar un decodificador a display 7 segmentos...

...D.Riv.


----------

